# wifi, atheros ar5006eg (madwifi)

## luna80

sto litigando con la scheda wireless atheros ar5006eg dell'eeepc 900, ho seguito questa guida ed ho quindi installato madwifi 0.9.3.3, tutto sembra esser funzionato, il modulo si carica e non ho nessun mesaggio di errore ma la mia scheda continua a non esser vista (non viene creato net.ath0 e non funziona neanche se lo creo io manualmente)

un pò di output

uname -a

```

Linux eeepc 2.6.21.4-eeepc #5 Fri Aug 29 19:13:10 CEST 2008 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor 900MHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

lspci

```

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)

```

lsmod

```

...

ath_pci                72736  0 

wlan                  157252  1 ath_pci

ath_hal               175056  1 ath_pci

...

```

qualcuno sa darmi una dritta su come procedere per cercare di farla funzionare?

grazie mille

----------

## djinnZ

a naso... nella conf del kernel stai usando il nuovo od il vecchio stack 802.11 ?

----------

## luna80

sorry, ma cosa intendi?

sto usando il kernel 2.6.21.4, quello "originario" dell'eeepc

----------

## djinnZ

se intendi usare il kernel originale dell'eepc devi trovarne i sorgenti, metterli in /usr/src/linux-quelchetipare, creare il link simbolico /usr/src/linux-> linux-quelchetipare e ricompilare i moduli. Non credo che un modulo rognoso come quello di una unità wifi riesca a funzionare se compilato per una versione successiva del kernel (se è per questo persino iptables richiede di essere ricompilato per il kernel in uso alle volte).

----------

## luna80

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> se intendi usare il kernel originale dell'eepc devi trovarne i sorgenti, metterli in /usr/src/linux-quelchetipare, creare il link simbolico /usr/src/linux-> linux-quelchetipare e ricompilare i moduli. Non credo che un modulo rognoso come quello di una unità wifi riesca a funzionare se compilato per una versione successiva del kernel (se è per questo persino iptables richiede di essere ricompilato per il kernel in uso alle volte).

 

ma io sto già usando il kernel originale, il modulo ath_pci però non è "incluso", ho dovuto emergere madwifi.

----------

## djinnZ

Per compilare i moduli e per alcuni pacchetti come le librerie principali è necessario includere dei pezzi di codice provenienti dal kernel. In gentoo in genere gli include per libc&C vengono presi da linux-headers e per i moduli dall'albero corrente dei sorgenti del kernel (il famoso link /usr/src/linux).

Se non ho capito male stai usando il kernel precompilato per l'eepc ma in /usr/src ci sono i sorgenti del kernel gentoo standard, quindi madwifi viene compilato per il kernel gentoo standard e questo non va.

O ti installi i pacchetti binari per madwifi corrispondenti al tuo kernel oppure ti installi i sorgenti del kernel precompilato in /usr/src (per esempio in /usr/src/linux-2.6.21.4-eepc e crei il link /usr/src/linux->linux-2.6.21.4-eepc), copi la configurazione del kernel (con zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/src/linux/.config) e ricompili madwifi.

----------

## oRDeX

Allora, "net.ath0" devi crearlo tu facendo un link simbolico a "net.lo", con il comando:

```
# ln -sf /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.ath0
```

Poi, per quanto riguarda madwifi, una volta caricato il modulo, dovresti vedere un'interfaccia "wifi0".

Con il comando 

```
# ifconfig -a
```

 dovresti vederla, se effettivamente è stata creata, altrimenti, aihmè hai davvero problemi nel riconoscere la periferica, a quel punto sarebbe utile vedere l'output di 

```
# lspci
```

.

Se invece vedi "wifi0", quella è l'interfaccia usata dal driver per comunicare con la scheda.

Successivamente, con il comando

```
# wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode sta
```

crei ath0 in configurazione managed.

Spero di esserti stato di aiuto!

ciao!

----------

## luna80

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se non ho capito male stai usando il kernel precompilato per l'eepc ma in /usr/src ci sono i sorgenti del kernel gentoo standard, quindi madwifi viene compilato per il kernel gentoo standard e questo non va.
> 
> O ti installi i pacchetti binari per madwifi corrispondenti al tuo kernel oppure ti installi i sorgenti del kernel precompilato in /usr/src (per esempio in /usr/src/linux-2.6.21.4-eepc e crei il link /usr/src/linux->linux-2.6.21.4-eepc), copi la configurazione del kernel (con zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/src/linux/.config) e ricompili madwifi.

 

no, non ci siamo intesi, io sto usando il kernel dell'eeepc ma non il precompilato, me lo sono compilata da me e ce l'ho già in /usr/src quindi in driver madwifi sono al loro posto

in ogni caso grazie

----------

## luna80

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Allora, "net.ath0" devi crearlo tu facendo un link simbolico a "net.lo", con il comando:
> 
> ```
> # ln -sf /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.ath0
> ```
> ...

 

grazie ma purtroppo non mi riconosce la periferica, l'output di lspci è sopra nel primo post

----------

## oRDeX

mh..

```
# dmesg
```

cosa dice subito dopo aver caricato il modulo?

----------

## luna80

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> mh..
> 
> ```
> # dmesg
> ```
> ...

 

ecco l'output

```
[   99.358858] ath_hal: 0.9.18.0 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)

[   99.367538] wlan: 0.8.4.2 (0.9.3.3)

[   99.374422] ath_pci: 0.9.4.5 (0.9.3.3)

[   99.375539] PCI: Enabling device 0000:01:00.0 (0000 -> 0002)

[   99.375751] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[   99.375772] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

[   99.380229] wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware didn't respond as expected' (HAL status 3)

[   99.380400] ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:01:00.0 disabled

```

----------

## oRDeX

 *Quote:*   

> [   99.380229] wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware didn't respond as expected' (HAL status 3) 

 

Dal sito di madwifi ho letto questo riguardo al tuo chip

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Had to change order of module insertion. Works when order is:modprobe wlan_scan_sta,modprobe wlan_wep,modprobe ath_pci

 

----------

## luna80

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   [   99.380229] wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware didn't respond as expected' (HAL status 3)  
> 
> Dal sito di madwifi ho letto questo riguardo al tuo chip
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

anche caricando i moduli con quell'ordine ho lo stesso errore   :Confused: 

----------

## oRDeX

Mi è sembrato di capire che installando questo paccheto si risolva il problema

[url]http: / /snapshots.madwifi.org/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3835-20080801.tar.gz[/url]

Ho letto questa cosa qui:

http://madwifi.org/ticket/1192

----------

## luna80

quindi dovrei installare io "manualmente" quel pacchetto? nel portage non c'è madwifi-hal

grazie mille

----------

## oRDeX

fondamentalmente è un componente di madwifi, probabilmente lo troverai nella nuova versione, che però non so se è già presente in portage.

----------

